# track help



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys wanted to know how much room am i gonna hve if i upgrade to a 22inch curve on my 4x8 table layout so ill know if ill have enough room to put a mountin over one of the ends with a tunnel in it thanks 

little fat buddy.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi buddy, 

A 22 inch curve (44 inches diameter) is the biggest curve you can fit onto a 48 inch wide table. Your track will be pretty close to the edges, so you'll want to locate your mountain with a tunnel through it in a back corner so it won't block your view of the rest of the layout.

Greg


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thank you for the reply man and that answers my question


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a good example of a mountain located in the back corner...


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thanks quick question will atlas code 100 22 inch radius curve track work with bachman ez track how much would i need to make my layout work im doing the bachman ez track worlds greatest hobby pack thanks and also will their snap switches work in place of a cabhman switch.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi buddy...my layout has a mountain on the left side...similar to the picture, only not as big. Make sure you have access to the track under the mountain somewhat. There could be a derailment in there at some point.

Bachmann E-Z Track, if I am not mistaken, has the built-in gray roadbed on it. I can't see how Atlas track would match up with it. Other guys would be more qualified on this one. As I see it, you would have to bring the Atlas track up to the height of the E-Z Track...and then you would have to have a way to join it. Maybe it would join right up...I just don't know. I don't know how E-Z Track is configured. If there are little stubs of track sticking out of the molding of E-Z Track, it may join up. I have always just used the same track throughout.

This is about the time someone else better chime in! LOL.

Chad


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks chad yeah the ez track has normal track on top of the raodbed so i should be able to connect it right up thanks for the reply man.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

yes easy track will work with atlas track. You will have to lay cork or foam roadbed down to bring it up to match the height. And yes the atlas switches will work the same way but stay with atlas's custom line to maintain quality. Their snap switches are somewhat sub par.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

No problem bud! I would try to have a few other guys weigh in on it before you try to match up the track. It might be challenging to bring the Atlas up to the height of the E-Z Track (although not difficult I guess). I would maybe check at a local hobby shop and see if they would be willing to match the two up...just to be sure they will connect together before you make a big purchase.

Chad


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Ooops...ok...nsr weighed in just before I sent mine. LOL.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha no prob. And I'm pretty sure bachmann makes a conversion peice that goes between the EZ track and standard track but I'm not 100%


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

lol okay yeah im currently running my train on it right now got me some railcars and yes the guy down their said they will match up jsut need to use cork or woodlandscenic roadbed to do it with i am thininkin bout just buying the ex track turns cheaper in the long run it seems. cause ive tryed flex track and hate it had a bad ezperince with it.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Good point, nsr!

Little buddy...I kinda had a bad experience with flextrack too when I first tried it. I was so impressed with how easy it was to make curves that I ended up with a curve that was a little too sharp for my SD40-2. I built a new layout, and drew out the radii nicely and layed the flextrack. Much better results. I went with the biggest radius I could. I eventually added on and used every single piece of the track from the old layout...even the piece I curved too sharply.

Flextrack gives one freedom, but always works BEST in a broad, gradual radius! 

Chad


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks still jsut kind of leary bout flext track although id use it if coulod figure out how to cut it and make it work right and mesaure the curve radius. and then i don't know how to solder as well and most people solder the joints for curves don't they and ill have trouble wireing again so taht was why i bouth the bachman pack but started lookingat bigger enginges i want to run and would like the bigger curve how much bachman track am i gonna need to convert my worlds greatest hobby pack to 22 inch radius thank you buddy.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, bud, you are right...flextrack is a little challenging. I had some questions I needed answered at first too. When I wire it, I just use the powered rail joiners (joiners with wire already attached). That makes it easier.

I think it takes 6 curved pieces to make the 22" radius. I am not positive on that.

Chad


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay then how do i mesure ithe curve and how do i cut it. also how many pieces of it am i gonna need to build the worlds greatest hobby plan with22 radius curves. using flex track and also how much cork roadbed am i gonna need cause i would like to be able to run my bigger engines im planning on getting with a lot me ease thanks guys yall have really helped me out a lotl


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Little...the original part of my latest layout was 4' X 24' (3X bigger than a 4' X 8'). I have since expanded to a 12' X 26'. Flextrack was a good choice for me. If you are just going to have a 4' X 8', I am not sure it would pay for you to use flextrack.

I don't know what the World's Greatest Hobby Plan looks like, but if you are looking to change the radius of it, I would maybe just buy each piece individually, and not buy the set. If I am not mistaken, it takes 6 curved pieces of 22" radius to make one half of an oval (12 pieces for the whole complete oval). Then you could just buy whatever straight pieces and turnouts you need. We can discuss the in's and out's of flex if you want, but it might be a pain for a 4' X 8' (lots of cutting, measuring, etc.).

Chad


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nickel silver track with gray roadbed; 4/card

22” radius curved track is best used to make relatively wide railroad curves. This track accommodates longer locomotives and rolling stock, and permits mainline operation at higher speeds.

It can be placed on the outside of 18” radius curved E-Z Track® for double-track mainline realism. 

Four pieces of track make up one-quarter (90 degrees) of a 44” diameter circle (a full circle is 360 degrees). 

Other track and info can be found at,
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?ccUser=&catId=80&act=viewCat


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, as per Sean's message, it must take 16 pieces to make a complete oval. I had just seen that they sold it in a package of 6, so I thought maybe it took 6 for a half-oval...it probably is more like 8.

Chad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

On HO track, I'm pretty sure :

12 pieces @ 18" radius make a 36" diam circle

16 pieces @ 22" radius make a 44" diam circle

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for saving me TJ and Sean...I didn't really think 6 pieces sounded right for a half-circle of 22" radius. Lately I have just been taking the flextrack and just following the lines I have scribed!

Chad


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

alright so i guess i am better off going with the same stuff i already have, just seemed cheaper to do flex. cause one pack of the bachman is 12 something and i could get four pieces of flex for that at my lhs. cause im gonna need a bunch of it the standard track i already have i mean. ill just stick with it thanks for all the help guys buddy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For you guys working with or considering Flex Track, you might greatly benefit from Choo Choo Greg's excellent thread on how he prebends his flextrack to custom radii or any curved shape. It makes mounting the track to your layout board much easier:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

TJ


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks dude ill look at that and check out what he does thanks buddy.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

LFBuddy,
I bought a "dual oval" package of Bachmann EZ silver track from J&D Internet Railroad on-line for a little over $100.
This package provides the exact amount of track needed for an outer oval with 22" radius curves, and an inner oval with 18" curves.
I'm running two seperate trains with two seperate transformers. The trains run in the opposite direction. Both are deisel locomotives with 12 cars behind.
When they get up a head of steam it's a cool sight! They come REAL close to each other in the curves. My wife says it makes her dizzy to watch them go round and round. 
Even after 35+ years of marriage, I didn't have the kahunas to tell her it wasn't the trains making her dizzy. :laugh:
Good luck with your layout.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks dude im though gonna go the flex trakc route thanks lfb.


----------

